# SRRV started from US is now complete



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

Back in September 2021 I started the process to get an SRRV while I was home in the US. I posted about starting that process here:








Yes you can get a Visa to visit Philippines but its not...


Where do you see this information? Have a look at the SF consulate page: https://pcgsanfrancisco.org/schedule-of-fee/ Under "Visa" you will find "Single Entry (Expidite) $40" If you are using the LA consulate then check their website. I guess its different for each consulate.




www.expatforum.com





I am currently in PH and just received my SRRV last week. I thought it might be useful to those considering this path to get some re-assurance that the process works, though it is very long and has room for improvement.

Here's my timeline:
Sep 22 Apply for SRRV pre-approval and EED
Nov 15 EED approved
Nov 15 9a visa application to SF consulate
Nov 18 9a visa approved
Nov 21 Arrival manila
Nov 26 Go to PRA and submit SRRV docs in person
Dec 27 SRRV approved (didn't get any notice) but docs where not ready for a few weeks
Jan 14 SRRV docs ready and picked up. DONE!

Hope this is useful to others considering this process. You'll need a lot of patience, perseverance, and time. A bottle of wine or two helps as well!

- MLT


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Not bad wait time, I was just quoted 1000U.S. Dollars and a wait time of 3 months just to get the entry visa.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> Not bad wait time, I was just quoted 1000U.S. Dollars and a wait time of 3 months just to get the entry visa.


Hang in there and get ready to just about wait on everything here with people stepping right in front of you in line to make matters worse or creating two more lines.

Lets hope you have patience to the next level because you're going to need it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The EED is taking 3 months at this moment so completion is looking 4 months plus.


----------

